# About this forum (please read)

## pjp

This post will probably change over time.  For now, this is a brief introduction to the FAQ forum.  To suggest a topic for a FAQ, please see [FAQ Forum] FAQs still needed.  For general discussion about the FAQ forum, see [FAQ Forum] General discussion.

The forum is being created to extend the support for Gentoo Linux.  The layout of the forum will consist of the following:Table of Contents

Topics

Frequently Asked Questions

Tips & Tricks

Table of Contents (TOC):

The TOC will be the first thread in the forum.  Within the TOC will be links to Topics.  See Table of Contents for an incomplete listing of topics.  

Topics:

Topic threads will contain links to related FAQs, so searching will be less cumbersome.

FAQs:

The questions themselves, will be regular threads within the forum.

Eventually, the FAQs will probably "fall off" of the first page in the forum.  Each page in a forum can contain 51 threads.  After this thread and the TOC, that leaves 49 threads on the first page.  Essentially, this would allow for 49 "Topic" threads to be visible on the first page of the forum.  Most likely, this will be more than enough.

If you have any questions or comments, let us know.  Your input is greatly appreciated.

[FAQ Forum] FAQs still needed.

[FAQ Forum] General discussion.

----------

